# Next meet up North?



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all, Happy New Year!!

Just wondering when the next meet is anywhere up North? Surely we must have a Beehive or Skipton run scheduled? :wink:

Cheers, MikeyB!

Just about to stick some new tyres on my motor so they'll need bedding in! :twisted:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Theres a meal at Great Ayton soon... February.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

MikeyB said:


> Hi all, Happy New Year!!
> 
> Just wondering when the next meet is anywhere up North? Surely we must have a Beehive or Skipton run scheduled? :wink:
> 
> ...


I would be up for the skipton run...... January is out for me though.

karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Happy New Year!!
> ...


Can we can consider New York up north then karen. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


Just round the corner from here :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't mind where we go, even over to the North East with the Hull TT'ers...


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

SKIPTON

Up North  naw mate that's darn sawf :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Never been to one before but I'd been keen to meet up with some "locals".

Stu.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani gets back from Germany today so maybe she might be tempted to take the lead as davidg has gone all shy on us :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dani gets back from Germany today so maybe she might be tempted to take the lead as davidg has gone all shy on us :wink: :lol:


Not gone shy ,,, if i were to do this i would have to put a limit on the numbers ,,as you know last year there where too many cars and it was a big problem ,, i don't want this to happen again ,, and how do i put a restriction on numbers :? :? :?

To be honest it was a bit scary :? :? , being told off by the devonshire arms manager , bad weather , blocking roads with other people complaining about blocking ,, people getting lost ,, if we can get 10... 15 cars and no more i will be happy to do it ,,, so maybe better off doing a southport run , as i have now found a place to eat after the drive ,,, with the greatest name ever    for our TT's ,,, cant say at the min :wink: until i speak with the manager 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Dani gets back from Germany today so maybe she might be tempted to take the lead as davidg has gone all shy on us :wink: :lol:
> ...


Aww David, David. Now how many did we get on the last run 6 cars was it? :? Still if we got a dozen or more we could split into 2 columns to make it more manageable. Just my thoughts to ease congestion :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Southport run sounds good to me............ oh, I agree with you about the last Skipton run being a bit hairy at times, but I think the horrendous weather played a big part in that.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I thought this was going to be a meet *'UP NORTH'*. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

mav696 said:


> I thought this was going to be a meet *'UP NORTH'*. :lol:


North, Up North, North West, North East............... who's counting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Southport , North, thats about 4 hours away .


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Soutport , North, thats about 4 hours away .


We will go to Southport then :lol:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm up for it.

Cheers

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi all, Happy New Year!!
> 
> Just wondering when the next meet is anywhere up North? Surely we must have a Beehive or Skipton run scheduled? :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm all for it 



ObiWan said:


> Dani gets back from Germany today so maybe she might be tempted to take the lead as davidg has gone all shy on us :wink: :lol:


Some time in February? I'm busy until 21st Jan incl :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What you thinking of in February? Just as the snow arrives :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> What you thinking of in February? Just as the snow arrives :lol:


Snow? Do I hear snow? I'll get my skis out


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Snow in Scotland, especially in the och's, so its on its way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Snow in Scotland, especially in the och's, so its on its way


Yeah, fantastic!!! I LOVE snow
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Only because its low calorie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And because I can play in it


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

any news?

BTW Skipton was great last year [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ill be up for another 1


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Anything happening with this, and how far up north will it be?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Only because its low calorie


and dont eat the yellow snow :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Only because its low calorie
> ...


The snow is gone since last Friday


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Dani you mean you eat it ..... yellow snow and all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Did anyone ever tell you that you are crazy, Les :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: I ate a bit of snow ... but only the whiter than white one 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hey Dani..... I have a certificated from my shrink thats says I am not crazy :twisted: .... bettcha you don't :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I can certify that Les is definitly mad! 

Got my own back  :twisted:

karen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Performance said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Oi Karen!!! I resemble that remark :evil: Dam, why is it its always the ladies who gang up on me  Anyway takes one to know one narrrr  I guess I must be a bit MAD :twisted: ...I have been to you twice now for work on my car :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Well, I don't know. My Ex tells me that I am crazy, weird, being posessed by a demon ... who knows; maybe I am :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------

